# What cues/commands do you use for leash walking?



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

As Hemi and were practicing loose leash walking I was thinking about teaching her a cue for walking on my rightt side or left side. I didn't do that with my last dog and I would like to teach Hemi that. Walking on a specific side could be very practical in the city or other situations. I don't need a true heel right now. Any thoughts or advice on how you accomplished this with your dog? THanks


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I use "with me" for Swizzle to come close to me, "heel" and "side". "Side" is to heel on the right.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use "let's go" for loose leash, "get close" or "heel" for heel on left and "other side" for go to my right.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm in training classes and they said use "let's go" as a prefix to most activities to teach them "let's go" means something fun. First step is just the walking - not worrying about the side and once they have the walking down they start with commands for sides and stuff. We're a 15 week puppy and I say "Let's go walk" and lots of praise when he's walking right with an occasional treat and if he wanders or pulls I either stop dead or quickly change direction. Except when he has to hit the woods to poop, he's been doing really well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

GeriDe said:


> I'm in training classes and they said use "let's go" as a prefix to most activities to teach them "let's go" means something fun. First step is just the walking - not worrying about the side and once they have the walking down they start with commands for sides and stuff. We're a 15 week puppy and I say "Let's go walk" and lots of praise when he's walking right with an occasional treat and if he wanders or pulls I either stop dead or quickly change direction. Except when he has to hit the woods to poop, he's been doing really well.


GeriD, my "let's go" is exactly as you are using it, including being a left over from puppy classes. You are right about it signaling something fun, since it is so easy to say those words cheerfully!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep. "let's go!" is let's walk politely on the leash- you can sniff and wander but no pulling.
"Heel" is stay at my left side (and both Jack- poodle and Echo- pwd look up at my face on their own). "Side" is the same as heel but on my right. 

One of my favorite things that I taught Echo was 'whoa." Which means stop right there. Usually it was because I had to tie my shoe, but it has proven useful even off leash at home. we moved to an acreage, and so we rarely go on walks anymore (Leashed) but I can say "whoa!" if she heads too close to the driveway or spots a deer and she'll stop.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Yep. "let's go!" is let's walk politely on the leash- you can sniff and wander but no pulling.
> "Heel" is stay at my left side (and both Jack- poodle and Echo- pwd look up at my face on their own). "Side" is the same as heel but on my right.
> 
> One of my favorite things that I taught Echo was 'whoa." Which means stop right there. Usually it was because I had to tie my shoe, but it has proven useful even off leash at home. we moved to an acreage, and so we rarely go on walks anymore (Leashed) *but I can say "whoa!" if she heads too close to the driveway or spots a deer and she'll stop.*


Now that is a well proofed behavior. I'm not sure I could call my dogs off something so enticing. Good for you!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

I like whoa and will integrate it in eventually. As for loose leash - within a week he was doing it in the house with no distractions and outside in the lot with none. He tend to pull me into the woods when he wants to poop - and it's not 15 seconds after he finds his spot he does it then - he's back to good boy walking.

He gets excited with people and other dogs so I do a lot of turns and disctractions and use treats when he responds there. I look forward to the day he just saunters up to another dog.

I never pull on him though - if I can pull on him I feel like I'm teaching it's okay to pull on me. I stop dead in my tracks, coax him back or change direction quickly.

Lately his new little trick is to just lay down and not move - and even a cookie doesn't do it. It makes me laugh - he's smart. I swear he rolls on his back and says "neener neener neener now make me move" but I outwait him and I have a couple HUMAN snacks so I'll nibble one of mine and that usually brings him around.

He's only 20 pounds - it would be so easy to just drag him. Yesterday I waited 5 minutes, he wouldn't move, I scooped him up, brought him in the house and ignored him for 15 minutes (he hates being ignored) then when we went back out, he was more attentive.

I've been a special ed teacher for 30 years, you'd think my training in behavior modification would help with all this LOL It's different when they are your own


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

As soon as i put my walking coat on Benji knows where the lead is kept runs and get it sit's and then it's yap yap yap he can't wait to get out for his run and walk even though he's free to go in the back garden when ever he wants love our play time together such fun times xx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We are playing the With Me game again, now that I'm dabbling in Rally. It's a sort of Follow my Leader with lots of changes of pace and direction, sudden stops and Sits, and plenty of treats. We play it off leash more often than on, and Poppy now knows to keep to my left, Sophy takes the right, and the cats fit in wherever there is a space (the side sits can get a bit crowded...!). It has the great advantage of reinforcing With Me as a loose leash reminder, too.


----------

